# Sticky  Snowboard Addiction Discount for Board Members



## Magnum626

Seconded thanks for the discount. Got your butters one. :thumbsup:


----------



## SAddiction

Glad you guys are liking it and thanks for the continued support!


----------



## Mooz

I've been fighting with my tail butter for a year now. I'd get 90 degrees then poof no motion. It's been driving me insane.

Picked up the freesyle set and the butter vid had the ONE detail I had been missing. Nailed it on my first try. I damn near messed my pants I was so happy.


----------



## Donutz

Mooz said:


> I've been fighting with my tail butter for a year now. I'd get 90 degrees then poof no motion. It's been driving me insane.
> 
> Picked up the freesyle set and the butter vid had the ONE detail I had been missing. Nailed it on my first try. I damn near messed my pants I was so happy.


Well dammit what's the ONE detail ???!?!?!


----------



## SAddiction

Glad you're stoked on the tail butter Mooz!


----------



## Magnum626

Donutz said:


> Well dammit what's the ONE detail ???!?!?!


LOL ditto. I have the vid and I can't seem to get it haha. I guess I need to put more time into it next week.


----------



## Neiso

I would love to buy a few of these boxes. Which admin should I look into messaging?


----------



## Zee

Your lessons are good, but your automatic charging of credit cards for subscription sucks. To top it all off, if I want it to not charge next year, and I stop the subscription, I lose access to my current subscription that I've already been charged for. How does this make sense?

So guys, if you buy this, DO NOT GET THE FREE 6 MONTH SUBSCRIPTION unless you want your card charged every year.


----------



## vwbrian

I had the same thing happen to be but they were cool about it and offered a discount on a 12 month subscription. The videos have got me stoked to ride again. I have been in a rut for along time not learning anything new, at the end of last season the videos gave me inspiration to try some new stuff. Most of the people I ride with are about the same level of riding so nothing to learn from them. Ride with people better than you and you will improve alot.


----------



## ChadH

For those that have ordered the videos, have you done the online/download version, or ordered the DVD's? Do they run smooth in "full screen mode", or do you have to watch them at a reduced size on your computer monitor? I also presume the download version is an actual download that saves on your computer, not just a streaming video... correct? I'm just trying to decide if I want to spend the extra money for the DVD's or not.

Thanks for your help.
Tip It and Rip It.
Chad


----------



## Donutz

ChadH said:


> For those that have ordered the videos, have you done the online/download version, or ordered the DVD's? Do they run smooth in "full screen mode", or do you have to watch them at a reduced size on your computer monitor? I also presume the download version is an actual download that saves on your computer, not just a streaming video... correct? I'm just trying to decide if I want to spend the extra money for the DVD's or not.


I bought the downloads. They're actual vid files, which you can play on your pc or put on your ipod/iphone to review on the mountain. They run fine, good production quality. Absolutely recommend the downloads.


----------



## ChadH

Thanks much Donutz. I have a conference I am attending this week which means a couple hours travel in a car (I'm not driving), and time to kill in a hotel room. Planning on getting the downloads now to help prep for the season... and kill some time 

I hope to get the discount code sometime today so I can get the downloads tonight.

Tip It and Rip It
Chad


----------



## marcdeo

I second the quality (on all aspects) of their downloadable video files. Instruction is great, videos well put together, and VERY well explained. I downloaded the files and watch them all the ime on my phone.

HOWEVER, this auto billing of my credit card is something I dont like. Thanks for the heads up on that one guys..... gotta look into that


----------



## crazyface

Did anybody else have trouble converting the files on a Mac? I can't turn them from .zip files into anything else. I sent them an e-mail and they said they should get abck to me in 48 hours, but I'm too impatient.


----------



## dreampow

I am interested in getting the freestyle package of DVDs will I also get the downloads? 
Would be nice to have them on my ipod to watch on the mountain.

SA could you let me know about this please.


----------



## slyder

dreampow said:


> I am interested in getting the freestyle package of DVDs will I also get the downloads?
> Would be nice to have them on my ipod to watch on the mountain.


I don't watch mine on the mountain, but I do watch them when I'm on the tread mill at the gym


----------



## Jaa

slyder said:


> I don't watch mine on the mountain, but I do watch them when I'm on the tread mill at the gym


good idea! Is there a way to turn off the audiotrack though? The instrumental music playing in the background is driving me nuts...it just loops and loops and loops. I'd like to play some other music while watching the vid, but still have the narration.


----------



## slyder

Not that I know of and to be honest I'm so focused on the instruction and video image I never noticed the background sound track


----------



## dreampow

After receiving and watching more of the vids I say they are definitely worth it. Very well explained and I can see they will help me raise my level of boarding a lot this year.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAddiction

marcdeo said:


> HOWEVER, this auto billing of my credit card is something I dont like. Thanks for the heads up on that one guys..... gotta look into that


Sorry about that, we know there is a bug in that system and we are working with our web developers to try to get it to send notification emails out, hopefully soon. If you ever have any problems please contact us and we'll be stoked to help out! Glad you're enjoying the videos!


----------



## slyder

SA it's very early in the season here. One of our hills is blowing a lot of snow for a hike rail session. I hope to put some of the off-season practice to good use tomorrow with my kids. I hope to have some pics and video of this dad doing some jibbing. 
Thinking of the trick I want to try. Visualize them and they will happen !!!


----------



## SAddiction

slyder said:


> SA it's very early in the season here. One of our hills is blowing a lot of snow for a hike rail session. I hope to put some of the off-season practice to good use tomorrow with my kids. I hope to have some pics and video of this dad doing some jibbing.
> Thinking of the trick I want to try. Visualize them and they will happen !!!


Sweet we can't wait to seen them! Enjoy the season!


----------



## mtw

Pretty keen to purchase the whole pack, is the discount still going?


----------



## SAddiction

mtw said:


> Pretty keen to purchase the whole pack, is the discount still going?


Hi sorry for the late reply, if you are still interested in purchasing through us then just email us and we will send you the discount code to use at checkout :thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz

mtw said:


> Pretty keen to purchase the whole pack, is the discount still going?


Definitely the way to go.


----------



## SAddiction

Donutz said:


> Definitely the way to go.


Thanks dude


----------



## stupidmop

I got their whole program. Really like the videos.


----------



## SAddiction

stupidmop said:


> I got their whole program. Really like the videos.


Thanks dude, if you email us from our website we will send you a discount code for your next purchase. Our latest videos are on our subscription package if you want to see corked spins and other cool stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## jtg

So I purchased the "learn to ride" beginner set as well as the intermediate set. Overall I think it's a good purchase but it seems to be missing some really important things.

Early on, the video starts out with some inside warm-up practice movements. Among these I recognized the down-unweight and the up-unweight, as well as the fore-aft movement that I'm only aware of from all of Snowolf's posts. They didn't actually use those terms to identify them, but I was glad to see that because I expected that the following videos would show how to apply those to riding. They never did! :icon_scratch: The fore-aft was later applied during the presses and ollie tutorials, but when they start to cover carving, it only really talks about how to create edge angle. There is no mention of dynamic turns at all in the beginner series. 

The Beginner set has a fair bit of content, totaling about 25 minutes of board setup/equipment explanation and about 45 minutes of riding instruction. The intermediate set is a bit lacking in comparison. It has a 13 minute video of instruction and another 15 minute "challenge" video. The topics covered have good breadth and are things I wanted to learn about, as well as topics I hadn't thought of and was glad to learn. But the depth is not really there. It goes into bumps/moguls/steeps, but doesn't cover dynamic riding first. If you've already read Snowolf's detailed posts, you will be able to recognize that their riders demonstrating the steeps are using the fore-aft and dynamic techniques. I was looking for the unweight motions as well, but these must be too subtle to spot because I couldn't tell how/if they were being applied. As someone struggling to really nail dynamic riding in trickier terrain, it feels like this is probably the single most important skill at this stage, and I don't feel like this series got me closer to that particular goal. I don't have any real basis for that statement other than recognizing it as a barrier in my current progression and seeing it emphasized by coaches on here.

Anyway, they are a great visual aid, and they cover a lot of things that I didn't know, even in the beginner series. I don't regret the purchase but I still kind of feel like the Intermediate series missed the mark and doesn't have enough info on it's own to let you master the early-intermediate fundamentals.

And I do dislike the negative option billing. Of course, it's used because it makes more money, but it's kind of a shady business practice and is probably gonna piss me off in 6 months when it auto-renews and I've forgotten about it. 

For context, I consider myself an intermediate rider who was self taught and learned some bad habits. Actually after watching the videos, I'd almost want to call myself an advanced beginner. I don't have trouble on blue groomers but I'm weak in a lot of other areas that these vids highlighted. I've been reading a lot of the coaching threads on the forum to improve my riding but find it difficult to visualize certain techniques and hoped that this would help with that.

Short version: Really good videos, learned a lot, but really wish that there was more depth on the intermediate series. I'll probably buy the freestyle series once I feel like I've nailed everything here. If they release an update to the intermediate vids that cover the areas that I mentioned, I would have no real complaints.


----------



## hktrdr

jtg said:


> And I do dislike the negative option billing. Of course, it's used because it makes more money, but it's kind of a shady business practice and is probably gonna piss me off in 6 months when it auto-renews and I've forgotten about it.


To be fair, they send you an email a couple of weeks before the auto renewal, so you have plenty of time to cancel if you want to.


----------



## SAddiction

*SA responding to jtg*



jtg said:


> So I purchased the "learn to ride" beginner set as well as the intermediate set. Overall I think it's a good purchase but it seems to be missing some really important things.
> 
> Early on, the video starts out with some inside warm-up practice movements. Among these I recognized the down-unweight and the up-unweight, as well as the fore-aft movement that I'm only aware of from all of Snowolf's posts. They didn't actually use those terms to identify them, but I was glad to see that because I expected that the following videos would show how to apply those to riding. They never did! :icon_scratch: The fore-aft was later applied during the presses and ollie tutorials, but when they start to cover carving, it only really talks about how to create edge angle. There is no mention of dynamic turns at all in the beginner series.
> 
> The Beginner set has a fair bit of content, totaling about 25 minutes of board setup/equipment explanation and about 45 minutes of riding instruction. The intermediate set is a bit lacking in comparison. It has a 13 minute video of instruction and another 15 minute "challenge" video. The topics covered have good breadth and are things I wanted to learn about, as well as topics I hadn't thought of and was glad to learn. But the depth is not really there. It goes into bumps/moguls/steeps, but doesn't cover dynamic riding first. If you've already read Snowolf's detailed posts, you will be able to recognize that their riders demonstrating the steeps are using the fore-aft and dynamic techniques. I was looking for the unweight motions as well, but these must be too subtle to spot because I couldn't tell how/if they were being applied. As someone struggling to really nail dynamic riding in trickier terrain, it feels like this is probably the single most important skill at this stage, and I don't feel like this series got me closer to that particular goal. I don't have any real basis for that statement other than recognizing it as a barrier in my current progression and seeing it emphasized by coaches on here.
> 
> Anyway, they are a great visual aid, and they cover a lot of things that I didn't know, even in the beginner series. I don't regret the purchase but I still kind of feel like the Intermediate series missed the mark and doesn't have enough info on it's own to let you master the early-intermediate fundamentals.
> 
> And I do dislike the negative option billing. Of course, it's used because it makes more money, but it's kind of a shady business practice and is probably gonna piss me off in 6 months when it auto-renews and I've forgotten about it.
> 
> For context, I consider myself an intermediate rider who was self taught and learned some bad habits. Actually after watching the videos, I'd almost want to call myself an advanced beginner. I don't have trouble on blue groomers but I'm weak in a lot of other areas that these vids highlighted. I've been reading a lot of the coaching threads on the forum to improve my riding but find it difficult to visualize certain techniques and hoped that this would help with that.
> 
> Short version: Really good videos, learned a lot, but really wish that there was more depth on the intermediate series. I'll probably buy the freestyle series once I feel like I've nailed everything here. If they release an update to the intermediate vids that cover the areas that I mentioned, I would have no real complaints.


Hey jtg
It's Nev Lapwood here, the owner of Snowboard Addiction. 
Thanks for your feedback. I take all feedback from customers very seriously and try my best to improve SA where ever possible.
Regarding the "Intermediate Riding Program" that we made, I am not at all happy with it. Which is why it's right at the bottom of our shopping cart and we haven't dont much promotion of it.
The good news is that we are now creating some more intermediate riding videos to add to it. These new intermediate riding videos will be given for free to all previous customers of the intermediate riding program including yourself. 2 of the new videos are: common problems that intermediate riders experience and a carving video. I'm not sure exactly when they'll be released but hopefully soon.
Some of the techniques you are talking about in your post are quite complex and time consuming to create a video on. I'll add them to the long list of tutorials that we should make and will try get them to everyone in the future.

Regarding the subscription billing. It is not at all compulsory. If you think it's "shady business" then please don't join. We sell all the videos through the shopping cart when they are ready. The subscription was something that was asked for by our customers so that they didn't have to pay full price for each new video we create. I know it's not perfect, but always a work in progress.
We also warn people via email before any charge is coming up.

PS: Our freestyle series if our most popular stuff and is what we originally started doing. It's our strong point. I would highly recommend getting your hands on it and would love to get your feedback any time to [email protected]

Thanks for your support.
Cheers
Nev


----------



## Donutz

SAddiction said:


> Regarding the subscription billing. It is not at all compulsory. If you think it's "shady business" then please don't join. We sell all the videos through the shopping cart when they are ready. The subscription was something that was asked for by our customers so that they didn't have to pay full price for each new video we create. I know it's not perfect, but always a work in progress.
> We also warn people via email before any charge is coming up.


I have the subscription and I'm happy with the way it works. A lot of places send you an email AFTER you've gotten the new charge. There isn't really much SA can do other than not offer the service, and that'd just piss off a different group of people.


----------



## SAddiction

*Snowboard Addiction subscription and tutorials*

Hi Guys,

We do want any feedback on any of our products. Our company is built upon customer feedback because without you guys we wouldn't exist! If you have ideas about further tutorials you would like to see or methods to improve our systems as we say just email us at [email protected]

On our website you can even leave feedback on any products that you have purchased as these will help others to see if this product is for them.


----------



## Donutz

Went to download the new "shifties" vid and I happened to see their list of upcoming topics. For anyone who's interested, 

_
Building A Backcountry Jump
1st May, 2013.

Buttering - Tail Butter 180s
1st June, 2013.

Common problems of intermediate riders
1st July, 2013.

Carving
1st August, 2013.

Buttering - 180 Tail Butter 180 Out
1st September, 2013.

Grabs
1st October, 2013.

Methods
1st November, 2013.

Spinning Backside
1st December, 2013.

Spinning Frontside
1st January, 2014.

Buttering - 180 Butter 360 Out
1st February, 2014.

Buttering - MFM Butter
1st March, 2014._


----------



## SAddiction

Donutz said:


> Went to download the new "shifties" vid and I happened to see their list of upcoming topics. For anyone who's interested,
> 
> _
> Building A Backcountry Jump
> 1st May, 2013.
> 
> Buttering - Tail Butter 180s
> 1st June, 2013.
> 
> Common problems of intermediate riders
> 1st July, 2013.
> 
> Carving
> 1st August, 2013.
> 
> Buttering - 180 Tail Butter 180 Out
> 1st September, 2013.
> 
> Grabs
> 1st October, 2013.
> 
> Methods
> 1st November, 2013.
> 
> Spinning Backside
> 1st December, 2013.
> 
> Spinning Frontside
> 1st January, 2014.
> 
> Buttering - 180 Butter 360 Out
> 1st February, 2014.
> 
> Buttering - MFM Butter
> 1st March, 2014._


Thanks for the comment dude. We are changing things here so we our hoping to release a video a month for all subscribers. We will be looking at changing our business model on subscription soon but for now it is only $27 a year to get all these new tutorials. Once they go into our shop they will be back to $24.50 so get in with the subscription plan today


----------



## jdang307

Some good stuff coming up! I'm looking forward to the butter videos as well as the carving one.


----------



## SAddiction

jdang307 said:


> Some good stuff coming up! I'm looking forward to the butter videos as well as the carving one.


We think a lot of people will like the buttering and carving ones to and we are looking forward to launching them


----------



## snowman55

Is the 10% discount still available for the forum members?


----------



## TheSalamander

FYI. I reached out to SnowboardAddiction and they still offer the 10% discount for forum members. I have passed the details along to the Admins. 

Thanks

TheSalamander


----------

